# Any Zoom / video chat SA support groups out there?



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi guys,
I'm on the hunt for a social anxiety support group that's online via Zoom or some other video chat. Preferably run by a mental health professional, but I'm not picky.
I've been looking, but everything I've found so far is either a regional thing only temporarily moved online due to COVID, wants me to pay money, or is a forum or chatroom type thing.
Like, I know we're all too afraid to talk to each other face-to-face if we don't have to, but come on y'all xD
Anybody know of anything like this that exists out there?


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

We all know the stigma of mental health. Being anonymous here is one of the things I treasure about this website...it allows me to discuss issues without worrying about someone close finding out. I wouldn't be comfortable doing this on a video chat. But if that's what you want, I wish you luck.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wouldn't mind at all though I wouldn't show myself on video, just personally speaking. I've been on a forum zoom meeting where it's been 2-3 people talking with each other and a few others chilling out. I think it's a good idea but maybe with a moderator and personal invite, an even better idea. So far, I don't know if a moderated zoom chat exists.


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

You should create a website for an SA group for Zoom, i am sure it will work. Maybe theres some way you can use SAS to promote this site, just link it in the description of your signature.


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

CaptainPeanuts said:


> You should create a website for an SA group for Zoom, i am sure it will work. Maybe theres some way you can use SAS to promote this site, just link it in the description of your signature.


Yeah, it's a thought I've been having, starting something of my own. I've been amazed thus far at how few resources there are out there for social anxiety disorder! I don't think I'd have the nerve to do it, though, at least not yet. Maybe a project for future me down the line


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm on here looking for a zoom support meeting. Add me to the list if you're going to do one please


----------



## shamemcmuffin (Feb 6, 2021)

I am interested also in a Zoom meeting for social phobia. 



I was actually looking for Social Phobics Anonymous (a 12-step group for SA) but I am open to any kind of group.


Do you know if there is such meeting?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Have you tried meetup.com? I think all their meetups are over Zoom now.


----------



## jujuman (Jun 29, 2021)

I am also interested...


----------



## LC82 (Jun 9, 2021)

Would you all be interested in doing a SA support group on zoom? I can set it up but have no idea and honestly, no interest in running it /moderating. Maybe we can all moderate and take it from there? Just a thought bc I've been looking for a SA group also.


----------



## LC82 (Jun 9, 2021)

I actually joined a SA support group on whatsapp recently. The creator is planning on holding zoom sessions for SA. here's the link - Online Support Group


----------

